# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: کدهای بهینه در برنامه نویسی جاوا

## Khorshid 1987

1-کدهای دستوری برای اعمال جستجو ، درج ، آپدیت ، حذف و ... در برنامه نویسی جاوا (Application) چیست؟
2-چگونه می توان برنامه را به دیتابیس مرتبط کرد؟
3-دیتابیس های متداول برای برنامه نوشته شده به زبان جاوا چیستند؟

(دوستان عزیز ، من اولین بار ه که با جاوا برنامه می نویسم. مجبورم یک "دیکشنری دو زبانه با قابلیت آپدیت کردن لغات" بنویسم. ولی نمیتونم منبع یا شخصی را پیدا کنم که بتونه در زمینه دیتابیس در جاوا کمکم کنه! خواهش میکنم اگه کسی اطلاعاتی در این باره داره منو راهنمایی کنه. حتی اگه کم باشه هم برام با ارزشه. متشکرم. )

----------


## mortezaadi

1-   jdbc رو تو گوگل سرچ کن. دستورات crud در جاوا مثل بقیه زبون هاست.
2-  باز هم همون jdbc رو سرچ کن.
3- هر دیتابیسی که دوست داری میتونی استفاده کنی برای برنامه ای مثل دیکشنری بهتره از h2 استفاده کنی ولی محدودیتی وجود نداره هر دیتابیسی که دوست داری میتونی استفاده کنی.

----------


## endexample

سلام دوست من
جاوا ادعای بهترین ارتباط با پایگاههای داده رو داره شما با هر پایگاه داده ای که فکر کنید متصل میشه بهترین حالت ممکن  برای اون اوراکل هست چرا که عمده ای پی ای هایی که در اوراکل هست بر مبنی جاوا هست و جاوا هم که الان مال خود اوراکل هست اما دیتابیس رایگان مای اس کیو ال که بعد از اوراکل میشه از نظر سرعت و راندمان دسته بندی کرد بار حایز اهمیت هستش و موضوعی که باید توجه کرد با پست 
ره اس کیو ال و یا اس کیو ال لایت و.. هم میتونه به راحتی کار کنه
بله شما صرفا با ساده ترین جستجو در گوگل مثال های کاملش رو خواهید داشت

----------


## sepideh-

با سلام 
کسی هست دراین پیج که با استفاده از جاوا ژنتیک الگوریتم کارکرده باشه؟ که بتونه به من کمک کنه؟

----------

